# Can Somebody help me Pls!!!!



## Inspiron530sUsr (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm having problems with my internet cutting in and out on me.:4-dontkno I have run several virus and spyware programs on my pc and haven't found any problems with it.:sigh: I'm currently running a cisco DPC2100R2 cable modem and wondering if there might be a problem with it.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Are you connected directly to the cable modem or is there a router involved?

Open a web browser and type *192.168.100.1* in the address bar.

You should get the cable modem diagnostics screen.

Can you post the info under system or post a screenshot. (It may be labeled signal)

Have you contacted your ISP about the issue?


----------



## Inspiron530sUsr (Dec 28, 2010)

makinu1der2 said:


> Are you connected directly to the cable modem or is there a router involved?
> 
> Open a web browser and type *192.168.100.1* in the address bar.
> 
> ...


im connected direct to my modem no router i looked into my modem settings where you told me to look and all it said was (
*This feature is not enabled.*
This feature has not been enabled in your cable modem.

Please contact your data services provider for more information about this feature and its availability on the network.

To exit this page, click on the "Back" button on your browser tool bar to return to the previous page or click on the "System" link above.​) i havent gotten ahold of my ISP yet cuz i thought i could fix it myself but i guess i cant so ill take ur advice thanks yo.


----------



## Inspiron530sUsr (Dec 28, 2010)

Inspiron530sUsr said:


> im connected direct to my modem no router i looked into my modem settings where you told me to look and all it said was (
> *This feature is not enabled.*
> This feature has not been enabled in your cable modem.​
> Please contact your data services provider for more information about this feature and its availability on the network.​
> To exit this page, click on the "Back" button on your browser tool bar to return to the previous page or click on the "System" link above.​) i havent gotten ahold of my ISP yet cuz i thought i could fix it myself but i guess i cant so ill take ur advice thanks yo.


oh this is what it says under system (

*About Your Modem*
This page provides the basic information about your cable modem. *Name*​ WebSTAR DPC2100R2*Modem Serial Number*​ 224967156*Cable Modem MAC Address*​ 00:25:2e:7a:a1:78*Hardware Version*​ 2.1*Software Version*​ v2.0.2r1256-060303*Receive Power Level*​ 0.7 dBmV*Transmit Power Level*​ 47.8 dBmV*Cable Modem Status*​ Operational


WebSTAR is a trademark of Scientific-Atlanta. Scientific-Atlanta and the Scientific-Atlanta logo are registered trademarks of Scientific-Atlanta, Inc. 2004 Scientific-Atlanta, Inc. All rights reserved.​


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Receive and Transmit levels are within the acceptable range.

When the internet is not working is the cable light solid or blinking?

I would suggest trying your ISP. They may want to swap the modem.


----------



## Inspiron530sUsr (Dec 28, 2010)

its solid right now everything else is blinking. my internet connection sucks it cuts in and out all the time and pages load slow or not even at all. ive become reliant on the refresh button lol.


----------



## hellter (Jun 28, 2010)

Scientific Atlanta/Cisco Webstars are weird, [read that cisco should get slapped around for making it this way] you have to go to

http://192.168.100.1/_aslvl.asp

Select Level 2
enter W2404 as the password
Select go to main page, then go to logs.

the error entries there can be helpful in determining your problem, but you may need to have a cable technician visit the house to correct the issues, so basically if you see any critical errors in there, around the items you were having problems you may want to call whoever your provider is.


----------



## Inspiron530sUsr (Dec 28, 2010)

i talked to my ISP today and they might think its my pc firewall settings or something if its on my end then im not sure where to look in my box


----------



## Inspiron530sUsr (Dec 28, 2010)

Inspiron530sUsr said:


> i talked to my ISP today and they might think its my pc firewall settings or something if its on my end then im not sure where to look in my box


 ill be checkin out my logs and post it to you k


----------



## Inspiron530sUsr (Dec 28, 2010)

the password didnt work:upset:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello Inspiron530sUsr,

Do you have a spare straight/patch network cable that you can use?

Do you have the latest driver for your network adapter? It's recommended to have the latest driver.

Also, click on Start then type *msconfig *press enter. Locate Startup Tab, in here uncheck unnecessary Startup Apps.

Test your connection after.


----------



## hellter (Jun 28, 2010)

hellter said:


> Scientific Atlanta/Cisco Webstars are weird, [read that cisco should get slapped around for making it this way] you have to go to
> 
> http://192.168.100.1/_aslvl.asp
> 
> ...


My fault I butterfingered that up the pw is W2402 not W2404, sometimes the fingers work faster than the brain.


----------



## Inspiron530sUsr (Dec 28, 2010)

hellter said:


> *Log*
> This page provides important information that can be used to resolve problems with your cable modem. *Time**Level**Description* Sun Jan 02 03:27:44 2011 Warning (5) DHCP RENEW WARNING - Field invalid in response Wed Dec 29 15:27:49 2010 Notice (6) TLV-11 - unrecognized OID Time Not Established Critical (3) DHCP WARNING - Non-critical field invalid in response. Time Not Established Critical (3) No Ranging Response received - T3 time-out Time Not Established Critical (3) DHCP WARNING - Non-critical field invalid in response. Time Not Established Critical (3) No Ranging Response received - T3 time-out Time Not Established Critical (3) SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to acquire QAM/Q...​
> this is my modem log! look at all these criticals notices and errors.:sigh:


----------



## Inspiron530sUsr (Dec 28, 2010)

*Log*
This page provides important information that can be used to resolve problems with your cable modem. *Time**Level**Description* Sun Jan 02 03:27:44 2011 Warning (5) DHCP RENEW WARNING - Field invalid in response Wed Dec 29 15:27:49 2010 Notice (6) TLV-11 - unrecognized OID Time Not Established Critical (3) DHCP WARNING - Non-critical field invalid in response. Time Not Established Critical (3) No Ranging Response received - T3 time-out Time Not Established Critical (3) DHCP WARNING - Non-critical field invalid in response. Time Not Established Critical (3) No Ranging Response received - T3 time-out Time Not Established Critical (3) SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to acquire QAM/Q...​


----------



## hellter (Jun 28, 2010)

Inspiron530sUsr said:


> hellter said:
> 
> 
> > *Log*
> ...


----------

